# Shooting a grape fruit from hand



## PEGE (Nov 22, 2008)

*This was done in Ottawa, Canada, so I figured I would share in the Canadian forum!

Shooting a grapefruit from hand! 
Here is a stunt that I did for my buddy's Youtube magic show.
Shooting a grapefruit from his hand.

My friend absolutely wanted to do a stunt to promote his Youtube magic show for a chance to appear on the Craig Ferguson late night show.

I know meany people might not agree with this, but contracts were signed and paramedics where on site. 
Please keep negative comments for yourself!.

Here it is:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-_sygpUo6Y


----------



## Ikantski (Jan 1, 2010)

Neat, I think I'd be way more nervous as the shooter than the grapefruit holder.


----------



## PEGE (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks
Where do you shoot in Ottawa?


----------



## lakeboy1971 (Dec 5, 2010)

Nice Shot!!! Hope you got a tetanus shot after the bite


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Easy shot for a bowtech.....good thing it wasnt another brand of bow.....lol

Andy


----------

